# What is VW 502.00



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

Took a brief look and really couldn't find what the actual VW 502.00 spec. calls for. Is this something that is posted somewhere or is it a closely guarded secret so that only products submitted for offical approval can know? I see a lot of house brand oils at major retail outlets claim 502.00 suitability without having actual approval. So for the oil nerd in me I'm wondering what does 502.00 specify for TBN, Noack Volatility, Viscosity Index, Viscosity HTHS 150C, SAPS and all those other lovely obscure measures found on product data sheets? Is there a source for this information?


----------



## KL51212 (Aug 29, 2021)

Page 189 of the Afton Lubricant Specification Handbook is where the VW 502.00 (and other VW engine oil specs) begins. Here's a link to the 2019 version of that handbook, which is the most-current one I know of that's available widely to the public:








Afton-Chemical-Spec-Handbook-September-2019.pdf







drive.google.com


----------



## KL51212 (Aug 29, 2021)

Here's a summary of 502.00, as of the 2014 / 2015 revision of the spec:

--Viscosity grades: 0W30, 0W40, 5W30, 5W40, 10W30, 10W40.

--TBN (DIN ISO 3771) minimum: 10 (or 7 if all requirements of VW 501.01 are met).

--Sulphated ash, % weight max: from 1 through 1.5% (or less than 0.8% if all requirements of VW 501.01 are met).

--Phosphorus % weight minimum: 0.09%, or 0.07% in combination with VW 501.01.

--HTHS (CEC-L-36-A-90) minimum: 3.5

--Viscosity loss ( believe they mean kinematic, not dynamic or HTHS), max 15%, and must stay in grade.

--Cam and tappet wear, max (PV 5106): 140 um exhaust cam wear, 110um wear on intake cams, 5um wear on cylinders, 3.5% max bore polishing.

--Sludge rating, avg. merit (via M271, MB in-house method): 9.1

--No piston ring sticking and piston cleanliness >1 merit via VW T4 (PV 1449).

There are also a couple viscosity tests and a TBN test at the end of that VW T4 engine test.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Nice find.


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

Perfect just the sort of thing I was looking for. Thank you for posting!


----------

